# Pit bull attack! No, wait...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Pit Bull Makes Headlines for Tripping Woman | Animals | Change.org


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Negligent owner's loose, unsupervised dog causes three people to be afraid of an attack? 

Woman knocked down/tripped up by loose dog when trying to walk her leashed companions down the street?

I am not sure what the complaint in this post is about. If you have a pit bull or a German Shepherd Dog, than yes, you do have to be more careful with your property, and not allow them to run playfully or menacingly at the public at large. 

It is the negligent owners in this thread that all of us should be insensed at, not at the paper for writing the story. This is the reason we have trouble getting home owner's insurance. This is the reason that locations are calling for BSL. 

It is not because papers report mass hysteria, it is because owners that should know better are not containing and controlling their dogs. If this was a westie or a schnauzer, then shame on them, but there are not reams of stories about marauding westies or schnauzers, and you do not hear about them breaking out of their fencing and getting into trouble, so their owners, while guilty, are not as guilty as pit owners, who _know_ they need to be careful with their dogs.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't help but laugh.lol I was playing with this one pit at the shelter that knocked me down.lol but he came staright over and licked me!lol


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

except the woman wasn't tripped by the pit bull, she fell over her own dogs' leashes after HER dogs started aggressively trying to go after the pit. The same thing could have easily happened if the pit had been behind a fence!
I agree that the pit shouldn't have been out of it's yard, but it's not the owner's fault that these people freaked out. Or that the paper reported it as a bite and painted her dog as the aggressor. 
If anything, the article should be a wakeup call to the public that this media hysteria is out of control; I think that is the purpose of the article posted.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Especially when a crazy postman is coming after the dog with a stick for no reason.

People when they hear the name "Pit bull" they think vicious dog.Sad.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

selzer said:


> I am not sure what the complaint in this post is about.


Probably the fact that the article said that pit bull bit someone when it didn't(it gave a happy greeting despite aggressive freaking out dogs and aggressive humans), and how unfair and out of control the media is towards pit bulls.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It IS the owner's fault that they freaked out. They would not have if the pit was not running loose. 

People need to be more careful with their dogs. 

someone might have shot him and that would have also been the owner's fault because the owner KNOWS people are afraid of them, but left the dog in a situation where it could get loose. Not ok.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

No, it is NOT the owners fault. maybe it is their fault the dog got loose and that contributed to the problem butm it is not SOLEY their fault.

I agree that many people greatly over react to a PIT BULL doing something or a GSD doing something that other dogs could do and not see nary a mention in the press or for that matter in people's minds and we do need to work harder at educating the public one person at a time how gentle and friendly our dogs really are.

I saw a case of that tonight at obedience class but that is a story for a different day!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, I want to take a spiked mace to the owner's face, it IS irresponsible pet owners who have destroyed the breed. If the dog had reacted like a bulldog/terrier and been DA, her dogs might not be alive, luckily he was friendly. 

But when did a straying dog causing you to fall over warrant a news story? Come now... I've been tripped up by my dog because of loose dogs, if I knew I could have gotten a news story for it!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Headline: _*Fictious Beagle Flips Owner's Aunt*_

*While walking said Beagle on a leash Beagle - the Beagle became excited because the wind blew and first ran behind Owner's Aunt, and then to the left of Owner's Aunt... and then made a mad dash forward. This horrible chain of events lead to the prompt flipping of said Owner's Aunt as the leash caught the Aunt behind the knees. *

*Unfortunately, the Aunt's sister (aka the owners mother) had possession of the leash at the time. We regret to inform our news readers that the person in possession of the leash promptly peed her pants from laughing so hard due to witnessing the flip. *

*The owner's Aunt made a full recovery, however will not be near said Beagle while it is on a leash ever again. *


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Question for all those wanting to nail a spike into the forehead of the pit owner: what if this dog had been a stray?

Nevermind that accidents happen (guess I forgot that some of you guys live in a perfect world where they don't), but lets look at this for what it REALLY is.

A woman runs to the local paper to tell of her heart-pounding encounter with a pit bull who LOOKED at her. 

Now, you're not thinking that's a LITTLE bit outrageous? Or why the news organization actually wasted the paper to print it? 

The REAL story should be: "local periodical literally has nothing better to do with its time".

Its a perfect demonstration of the mass hysteria surrounding this breed, though. You'd think by now, anyone with half a brain would see garbage like this and have picked up on how completely ridiculous it all is.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

codmaster said:


> No, it is NOT the owners fault. maybe it is their fault the dog got loose and that contributed to the problem butm it is not SOLEY their fault.
> 
> I agree that many people greatly over react to a PIT BULL doing something or a GSD doing something that other dogs could do and not see nary a mention in the press or for that matter in people's minds and we do need to work harder at educating the public one person at a time how gentle and friendly our dogs really are.
> 
> I saw a case of that tonight at obedience class but that is a story for a different day!


 
Yes, it is the owners fault. The pit bull was loose, caused fear and a fracas, end of story.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well if it truly was a stray, either lost or abandoned, then I don't blame the owners. However, if it was a improperly contained dog, I put all of the blame on the owners... Even though the dog didn't act aggressively, it added one more 'pit bull' headline. There are so many bad bulldog owners where I live it hurts to look outside. There was TWO, completely unrelated, pit bull dogs running loose within a few blocks of my home, one was an intact male, scared to death, the other an intact female who was DA the same morning a few days ago...


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

atravis said:


> Question for all those wanting to nail a spike into the forehead of the pit owner: what if this dog had been a stray?
> 
> Nevermind that accidents happen (guess I forgot that some of you guys live in a perfect world where they don't), but lets look at this for what it REALLY is.
> 
> ...


Seriously! I agree that the owner is at fault as well, owners of so called "dangerous breeds" have to be more careful but that doesn't decrease how infuriating it is that this was printed. 

And do we even know if it was a pit bull? ****, could have been a boxer or lab mix, the woman was scared and the dog was labeled pit bull.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

mysablegsd said:


> Yes, it is the owners fault. The pit bull was loose, caused fear and a fracas, end of story.


 
You need to think about the concept of "contributary negligence!". Both parties contributed to the problem.

What the pit did did not by itself cause the problem. The owbners can not be responsible for someone irrationally fearing their dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I can irrationally fear anything. Dogs that are deemed "dangerous" in our state, simply because of the breed makes you wonder how irrational the fear is though. 

As few are far between as dog fatalities are, it happens to be one of the ways I would least like to go. The chances of being attacked increase when you have dogs. 

The chances of a dog targeting a person and deciding to attack are really slim, but the chances of dogs attacking a dog are not nearly as slim. People get bitten when they try to break up fights. And she knew her little dogs did not have a prayer against that dog if it decided to attack. I do not blame her for being scared. 

For every dog-related, bully breed related incident that does make the papers, there are probably a dozen that do not. 

I was walking Arwen down the street one day, and a pit crashed through the screen door and charged us. I dropped the lead at some point and the two dogs were chasing each other, there was traffic and it was extremely lucky neither the dog nor I nor the pits owners got injured during the incident. It did not make it into any newspaper account anywhere. 

Pits are strong, athletic, and intelligent. This is not a breed that you just leave in your fenced back yard. They manage to find ways around fences and get loose. It happens way too often, and unless people get their dogs under control, the owners of these breeds are going to be continuously facing extreme measures, breed specific legislation and outright banning. 

If this dog was a Rottweiler, Doberman, or a German Shepherd Dog, I highly doubt that the response by the injured party would have been any different, and she may have been just as angry and may have gone to the newspapers over it.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Actually there is no such breed as a Pit Bull. There are actually a nuymber of breeds refered to as "pit bulls". These are different breeds.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not sure who exactly does not realize that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it says "Pit Bull" because they do not know the exact breed for the dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> I am not sure who exactly does not realize that.


_Perhaps everyone who uses the term "pit bull" to refer to a specific breed or even to a particular dog. _

_I don't know who either, but I do know a few people who have Bull Terriers or American Staffordshire Terriers who do get sort of upset when they are all lumped together esp. when done in a derogatory manner._


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought when people used the term pit bull they were referring to American Pit Bull Terriers?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> I thought when people used the term pit bull they were referring to American Pit Bull Terriers?


They might be, but the others are also referred by pit bull also.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

codmaster said:


> They might be, but the others are also referred by pit bull also.


Not by me! :laugh:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> Not by me! :laugh:


 
Your choice, of course!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that so many other breeds are called pit bulls, it's best to say American Pit Bull Terrier, lest people think you are talking of an American Bully or something...


True, knowing the DA that runs in the breed, I would be very nervous if I were walking my pom mix alone... But acting like a nut won't help anything. 

True that, Selz.. I've been rushed by several bulldogs when walking my own dogs. None of those were reported other than to tell AC there was a loose dog.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

i had a situation were a pit bull ran up to me and my gsd seen here in my avatar pic as he approached duke barked and stood his ground the pit bull stopped and took off in the opposite direction so not all pits are aggressive and its all how you handle the situation.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I had a pit bull run up to Tessa a few years back in the yard, it was obvious by her body language that she was being playful and not aggressive. She had no collar on but was very friendly and playing with Tessa so I called AC and stood in the yard supervising. Then the owner showed up, and I informed them that I had called AC. The owner became furious with me and starts yelling about how just because she's a pit bull doesn't mean she's dangerous. Uhm, hello, I was letting her play with my dog! I was clearly not afraid of her. As the woman nearly threw her dog into the car I responded that I don't believe its safe for a dog to be wandering around without any identification on. When AC arrived, I directed them towards her house to talk to her about safety.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have never had a pit bull or bully breed rush at me or my dogs. I was walking Molly, it was after a rain storm, and there these 2 dogs that looked like shepherds mixes.

I don't think anyone around me has a any sort of bully breed...Well my family friend's have a Boxer(he is kinda fat.lol)


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whenever people mention pit bulls I just think of this one american pit bull terrier at the dog park that ran over to me as fast as it could when I was kneeling down, licked me all over my face, and then ran back to its owners :wub::wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

There is one named Hazel i really like at the shelter....:wub:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Are you people all GSD owners??? 

It does not matter what the body language is saying, people fear the breeds and anything that look like the breeds. 
(True with shepherds too, and you do not have to be around very long to run into these people.)

At the dog park, several things are likely, one is that you are a solid dog owner, two is that the dog charging over is friendly with both dogs and people. So it is unlikely for you to over react, and unlikely for the dog to be a menace.

Someone walking her dogs down the street should not have to face any loose dogs, and especially dogs that have a reputation for attacking dogs and/or people. 

Again it is the _bully breed_ owners who are at fault with all the hysteria. When a bully breed dog does maul a person, the first thing out of the owner's mouth is how shocked they are and that the dog never showed _any_ signs of aggression.

These irresponsible owners have painted a picture of dogs powerful enough to individually take down and maul to death human beings, and dogs that just snap, with no prior history of abuse, neglect, aggression, etc. They allow their dogs to get out and roam around. And they are insensed when people over react, are angry and scared, or report it. 

To make it even worse, they are extremely popular / hold an attractiveness to people who have no business owning any dog, people who want to appear bad, aggressive, etc., people who are into drugs and dog fighting, people who have very little to lose and simply do not care about the dog or what the dog does to other people and dogs. 

I am not saying good people are not attracted to them, but if you want to own them, you have to realize that you have to deal with the negative image these dogs have because of all of the above.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

True also, Selz... The people who are ruining all of the 'dangerous' breeds are the ones who own them, but do so irresponsibly. Just like the post I made showing a very aggressive GSD tied outside of a store, in a busy area, going after every kid, adult, car, bike, anything that got close... Painted a pretty picture for ignorant people... Just another vicious GSD to them.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

There was a female pit mixpuppy named Coco, dark ash gray coat with white markings. Total sweetie. A rottie mix named Aspen, total sweetie. A doberman named Lil' Bit, very smart and sweet. A husky named Harrison, loved him. OMG I LOVE ALL DOGS!XD

My friends say I am going to grow up and own a farm with a million dogs.lol. Well a million is like a alot of dogs, so maybe alot.lol


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

selzer said:


> Are you people all GSD owners???
> 
> It does not matter what the body language is saying, people fear the breeds and anything that look like the breeds.
> (True with shepherds too, and you do not have to be around very long to run into these people.)


If you think the climate surrounding GSDs is the same as the one surrounding pits, then I'm sorry, but you're crazy.

Maybe in the 60's. This is 2010, and pit hysteria is at its peak.

When Mulder was a bit younger, I was trying to load him into my car to go home from a walk at the park. For whatever reason, he did NOT want to get in the car, and backed out of his collar. 
He proceeded to run around the parking lot like an idiot (all the while my head is pretty much exploding, thinking he's going to get hit by a car). Fortunately for me, a woman was walking by that caught his fancy, and he ran over to her and starter bouncing around her playfully. The woman was older, and obviously scared of him. I hauled @$$ over to him, caught him, apologized like crazy to the woman, and escorted Mulder back to the car. I then spent the next few minutes crying my eyes out, because of how SCARED I was that something might have happened to him, or that I might have lost him forever that day.

There was no headline in the paper the next day reading "vicious German Shepherd attacks elderly woman", or "dangerous GSD menaces parking lot", or any of that business. 

If Mulder had been a pit? Who the heck knows, there PROBABLY would have been.

On a side note, am I an "irresponsible" pet owner because of an ACCIDENT that happened where Mulder got loose? Should I be blamed for the bad reputation of my breed because something competently unplanned and unpredictable like that happened? 

You have no idea how or why this dog got out. Blaming the owners of the pit for the bad reputation of their breed, who was largely smeared by DOG FIGHTERS and other such smut, is a little bit outrageous. For all we know, some sloppy meter reader forgot to close a gate. Or some stupid neighborhood kids thought it would be fun to let the "vicious pit bull" out to "terrorize" the neighborhood. 

Point being, we have NO way of knowing the circumstances here, and to be judgmental over people who's dog didn't DO anything is ridiculous!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

atravis said:


> On a side note, am I an "irresponsible" pet owner because of an ACCIDENT that happened where Mulder got loose? Should I be blamed for the bad reputation of my breed because something competently unplanned and unpredictable like that happened?
> 
> You have no idea how or why this dog got out. Blaming the owners of the pit for the bad reputation of their breed, who was largely smeared by DOG FIGHTERS and other such smut, is a little bit outrageous. For all we know, some sloppy meter reader forgot to close a gate. Or some stupid neighborhood kids thought it would be fun to let the "vicious pit bull" out to "terrorize" the neighborhood.
> 
> Point being, we have NO way of knowing the circumstances here, and to be judgmental over people who's dog didn't DO anything is ridiculous!


I agree. My dog has gotten out before when I was in the backyard and the gates were closed. He managed to figure out how to open them, and I'm still not sure how he does it because I have so much trouble opening them myself that they are pretty much permanently closed. The wood is so warped that you have to pick up the entire gate and move it while the bottom scraps across the bricks.

So, what's a responsible owner? A person who has their dog leashed to them 24/7 with 10 different leashes attached to 10 different collars in case there's a malfunction? Plus a muzzle and maybe even some little dog booties in case they scratch someone?

Honestly, this is an example of how no matter how nice your pit bull is, people are going to hate it. This dog was people friendly and dog friendly, and the news still painted a picture of a vicious aggressive dog that needed to be fended off by several people.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nope. Sorry, I do not leave my dogs in my yard and I have only GSDs. They are left within kennels within a fenced yard. If I am out there with the dogs, they can be in the fenced yard or on my front lawn, no problem. But people that leave dogs in yards thinking that the dog is safe is a HUGE irresponsible problem for all of us. We see it reflected in homeowner's insurance and in rental property problems. 

People fear GSDs. I had some guy scream at me from across a parking lot asking if my dog bites, and to keep him away. The leashed puppy was four months old! I told about that on this site and was reamed for not being sympathetic to the fact that people have phobias. 

Another person gave my puppies a wide berth outside of drugmart. Said she had been bitten by one when she was a kid. I SHOULD give newfoundland's and poodles a wide berth too. 

If I had a nickel for everyone who has told me that they knew someone who was bitten, well, I could make an addition to my 401k. 

It may not be exactly the same as that of pit bulls, but people do not read body language and think that dog is friendly, that dog is not when it comes to GSDs and bully breeds. The assume the worst, and some take action. 

Those of us who own these breeds have to be more careful.

I have had a puppy slip its collar in a busy parking lot and felt very much how you did. Because of that, when I am out, my dogs have their buckle collars and tags on, and a martingale which is connected to the leash. I DID something about it. 

Most dogs do not do their worst the very first time their owners screw up. Some do. But for the most part, it is not until there is a complaint that owners suddenly realize that everyone in the neighborhood does not love their dogs running around and causing mayhem. 

I will be judgemental over whoever lets a breed with a bad reputation add to the negativity. If you own one of these dogs, you cannot afford to be lax about security. Leaving a dog in a yard is being lax. 

Owners of these dogs understand that it is the owners of the loose dog here that is causing all of them trouble with BSL, insurance, etc. 

Pit hysteria is at its peak becuase too many pit owners are irresponsible.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dog's safety should never be left to some kids opening my gate, or the meter reader leaving the gate open. 

If they can get out to greet the lady with small dogs, then they are also open to being hit by a car, or shot. That this dog did not go after the little dogs is lucky for the owner. But it is just that, luck.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

atravis said:


> If you think the climate surrounding GSDs is the same as the one surrounding pits, then I'm sorry, but you're crazy.


It really is quite similiar to what it was at one time for GSD's and Dobes and Rotties. Used to be like that for St Barnards when I lived in the Wash. DC area many years ago.

Each breed has had a period when they became very popular and then also became very over hyped and feared and publicity worthy.

GSD's still have an ugly reputation with a lot of people but at least we can point to seeing eye dogs as a set of very gentle and well behaved GSD's.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> My dog's safety should never be left to some kids opening my gate, or the meter reader leaving the gate open.
> 
> If they can get out to greet the lady with small dogs, then they are also open to being hit by a car, or shot. That this dog did not go after the little dogs is lucky for the owner. But it is just that, luck.


And you know it is lucky how? 

Are you that familiar and knowledable about that particular pit bull?

Perhaps that pit bull likes other dogs and wouldn't fight with any of them. Not all pits are viscious dog fighters, many are extremely nice, friendly dogs. One 80lb male just loves playing with our 2+ yo male GSD.

Ever see Daddy (Cesar Milan's old pit) when numerous other dogs tried to attack him and he just ignored them when he could have easily killed them.

A little bit of breed predjudice perhaps?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, I can see my terrier (who was sometimes mistaken for a 'pit bull') making a headline like that... He loved to step in front of people and then stop, especially a person who was walking! I remember once we went on a group hike with a bunch of Dog Scouts, and he kept tripping the same person (actually it was Mark, who founded Echo Dogs GSD rescue) every few hundred feet! I tried to keep him out of the way but whenever we were near Mark he just made a beeline for his legs. 



selzer said:


> My dog's safety should never be left to some kids opening my gate, or the meter reader leaving the gate open.
> 
> If they can get out to greet the lady with small dogs, then they are also open to being hit by a car, or shot. That this dog did not go after the little dogs is lucky for the owner. But it is just that, luck.


No kids can open my gate (well, except that time we let them use the key to open it so they could get their ball back...) I have my gates locked at all times. The meter reader installed a meter at the side of our house outside of the yard so he no longer has to be let in the yard to read it.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

selzer said:


> Nope. Sorry, I do not leave my dogs in my yard and I have only GSDs. They are left within kennels within a fenced yard. If I am out there with the dogs, they can be in the fenced yard or on my front lawn, no problem. But people that leave dogs in yards thinking that the dog is safe is a HUGE irresponsible problem for all of us. We see it reflected in homeowner's insurance and in rental property problems.


But you don't know that this pit got out because it was left alone in the backyard. It could have been a collar/leash malfunction.

Unless you are refering to my story about how my dog got out of my backyard. But my dog wasn't left alone, I was back there with him.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the article is way too light on the details to blame the pit owner. There are a million accidental ways the dog could have gotten out. My daughter went to open the back door this morning and the latch broke off in her hand. If one of the dogs had jumped on it, it would have done the same thing. Would that be my fault? It wasn't broken when I locked the door last night; my landlord just buys cheap crap apparently.
The article doesn't say this dog is regularly loose on the streets. It could be the first time in 20 years that the owner has had ANY dog get free. There is always a first time.

The whole thing is just a prime example of the media whipping up further hysteria. The said the pit ATTACKED the woman in the headline. Then, only if you read the article, did it say she tripped over her own dogs. Sure, the woman was paranoid asking "did I provoke the pit bull" provoke it to do what, exactly? walk by??? I don't see anything wrong with the way the by-stander acted either. Most people would do the same no matter what kind of dog was involved; I'm sure all the yelping dogs and fallen old ladies made quite a scene.
I place the only blame purely on the paper. They took something completely benign and made it sound like Cujo on the loose, tearing apart little old ladies. After all, isn't that the image you get when someone says "attack"? That there was teeth and biting and trips to the hospital involved? Her dogs were the only aggressive ones mentioned in the article!! yet it was a pit bull attack??

I guess "Elderly Woman Injured By Ill-mannered Ankle Biters" just doesn't sell as many papers....


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, I'll rephrase...
Maybe not THAT owner... But ignorant bulldog owners in general. The ones who think dog parks are a good idea, and ignore their dog's history. Or those with breeds called pit bulls, like the American Bully, who have guardian breeds mixed in and can be HA, an allow them to run amok. Heck, most of the stupid bulldog owners in my own neighborhood walk 1-2 at a time OFF LEASH, and they just don't care...

As for the bad reputation coming from people who fight dogs... Well, I'll just use some facts... Anyone who truly matches dogs has their dogs better contained than any pet owner you'd meet, to prevent accidents (like one dog breaking loose and fighting with another). So it's not their dogs getting loose and mauling pets and harassing people, though it's them who make people think that since the dogs were bred for dog on dog combat, they must be people aggressive... Which is simply not true, due to their strict breeding an AMerican Pit Bull Terrier is about the least likely to bite a human. Man biters are killed, be it pets, breeding stock, show dogs, working dogs, or fighting dogs of this breed. 


I saw him mentioned, Daddy. He was, I can only judge by looks and temperament though, an American Bully mix. Not an American Pit Bull Terrier, so is Junior. They tend to be more mellow with other dogs in general, and he was obviously well-trained. Don't expect every fighting breed to behave so well with another dog biting him.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think that when people mention "people who fight dogs" they aren't talking about the old days of dog fighting. They are talking about the young punks with more macho than brains. The ones like you described in your neighborhood; walking them around and flaunting that they have a pit.

Agree 100% with the stupid owners. Lots of people are in denial and/or believe that because their dog has always been find with dogs as a puppy, it will always be fine. or that it's "all in the way you raise them" Sure, good training and socialization are VERY important. But they won't erase years of genetic destiny; they just help manage and control it.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I won't go into it, but there are plenty of people who still do it by the Cajun Rules...

Though yes, most today who own what they call pit bulls, and who want to make them mean and fight them, are punks... But I've yet to meet any, ones who are obviously using their dogs to make up for lack of other things, that fight them. 

And even the 'street level', ones who fight dogs just to watch them hurt each other, keep their dogs on lockdown for fear of them being stolen. So it's a rare thing for a dog used in fighting to get out and hurt something, or just cause a ruckus... 


The media also seems to make random things up as they go along... Which adds to the myths and hysteria. The HSUS had a list of things to watch for in dogfighting... Items included treadmills, springpoles, breaksticks, dogs chained, and pit bulls. Guess that makes most responsible bulldog owners dogfighters... As breaksticks, IMO, should be owned by everyone with a dog, springpoles are not to strengthen jaw muscles, they're for exercise, as are treadmills, and sometimes chaining is the only way to safely contain a dog. 


You are too right, Dainerra.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dogs are all well trained and socialized. They have their CGCs. They have all been to dog shows and have been tried in very close quarters with other dogs and people of all shapes, races, and sizes. But if any one of them was running loose and met up with a lady and two small dogs barking their heads off at them, I really do not _know _for sure what they would do. I can guess. But it is very possible that Tori would attack rather than run away, which is what I would think she would do. The others might act very stupid indeed under those conditions the first time. 

I cannot take that chance. It would KILL me to have to put a dog down because they were put into a situation and mad a poor decision. But if my insurance cancelled me and I could not get insurance with the dog, that is what would happen. So, no way are my dogs going to be out there rushing someone walking their little dogs. 

Accidents happen, but for them to happen it usually takes a series of events and failures. Sometimes a latch breaks, but someone heard it making noise last week. Sometimes not. But the latch breaks, and you have dogs that will rush the door, and the dogs have access, and the back gate has been accidently left open. It is usually not a single slip up that causes an accident or we would all be scrambling for insurance. 

I think a single slip up can cause an accident if the owners are generally negligent. They see that the dogs have been digging their way out of the yard, but haven't done anything about it yet, they regularly leave the gate open and regularly open the back or front doors to let the dog potty, they do not bother to socialize or train their dogs, they do not take extra precautions when the dog has shown signs of aggression.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the loose dog came up all wagging just to sniff, and the leashed little dog took a chunk out of the loose dog, and the loose dog then started to fight, who is at fault? 

Owners of formidable breeds, dogs with a breed association with a questionable reputation, we have to be more careful.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

selzer said:


> If the loose dog came up all wagging just to sniff, and the leashed little dog took a chunk out of the loose dog, and the loose dog then started to fight, who is at fault?
> 
> Owners of formidable breeds, dogs with a breed association with a questionable reputation, we have to be more careful.


Loose dog for sure. A dog at large is illegal and always at fault no matter what happens.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

gsd's still have a bad reputation even my brother is scared of my gsd puppy as we vacation together and bring our dogs, he is afraid that my gsd will be to dominant towards the kids and other dogs. but good training and socialization for any breed and you got a great pet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It takes so many great ambassadors for the breed to cancel out the bad apples. 

Bully breed owners have the high numbers owned by criminals, and those owned by irresponsible people to battle with. Theirs is as rough road to travel. Even if the newspaper made more of this than they should have, the fact that the dog was loose and caused the over-reaction did not help them at all. 

Even when my dogs are acting perfect, at least half the people out there eye them dubiously. While I feel for the owners of bullies, they have to be living in dreamland if they do not realize it going in.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like the bully breed's pudgy faces.lol. it adds something to them, like cuteness.


----------

